# I got my ipad



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I went down to Best Buy today to look at the ipad for myself. One thing I've learned, but sometimes forget, is that my own hands on experience always trumps a 3rd party review. And I was reminded of that fact again today. 

I tested out voice over, white on black mode, ibooks and some other apps they had installed. Love it. Best Buy was sold out but our local Apple store had them in stock so I went there and picked up the 64 gig one. I love typing on the keyboard in landscape mode, I can two hand it like normal typing quite quickly ( I'm sure my years of practice on iphone helps). The screen is incredibly beautiful. I love ibooks, especially the fact that it shows actual page numbers instead of location numbers. I had already put some epub documents into my ibooks folder the other day so they were ready to go when I sync'd. They work great and look wonderful. Very easy. Plus I can easily read them in my preferred white text on black background by just switching in settings. 

One thing I really liked was that when I first synced the ipad it asked if I wanted to restore with my iphone backup. YES! WOOT that meant that I didn't have to check every single thing to sync plus it installed by backups for my iphone journal ect. 

The kindle app looks great on ipad, I like the bookshelf. I love the ability to pop up the Amazon help page without leaving the app. 

My macgourmet app looks ok but a little pixelated but I expected that. They had emailed me weeks ago saying they are rewriting a special ipad version and adding features so I anxiously await the update. In the meantime this is easily useable in the kitchen with ipad in the dock and I'll be able to read the recipe easily. With ipad I might even get some ebook cookbooks finally too since you get the lovely color pictures.

Love the mail program on here, the only thing is I had to remember to turn on wifi since I'm used to my iphone always being connected. 

I still need to check out ical. Loving the fact that all these are synced with mobile me though, I can keep all my devices updated with my mac.


I had an kindle app question, but figured it out. So to delete books from your home page you just swipe to reveal the delete button.


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Sucker4Romance (Sep 20, 2009)

I am curious about how the black background with white text looks. Do you mind posting a pic?


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Sure, I'll post one in a sec.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Hands on is definitely the way to go.  Have fun with your new toy!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Sucker4Romance said:


> I am curious about how the black background with white text looks. Do you mind posting a pic?


I tried taking screen shots, but the white in black is like an overlay ( not sure how else to describe it) so the screen shots were not actually in that color scheme when I checked the pics in photos. I tried to take pics with my digital camera but I can't remember how to turn the flash off LOL so they aren't coming out.


----------



## Sucker4Romance (Sep 20, 2009)

No problem thanks anyway. I was just curious.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Here you go. As Rasputina said, doing a screen capture on the iPad gives the original black on white. I do wish that I could reverse the text from within iBooks instead of for the whole device, as it causes everything to be in reverse.

Betsy


----------



## Sucker4Romance (Sep 20, 2009)

Thank You Betsy! Do you think this is a feasible option for better reading in the sunlight on the iPad?


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm thinking I may make an appointment to bring my MacBook Pro in to the apple Store to check the battery and also to see if they will do anything about the 1 pinkish line that runs down my screen since my AppleCare is up on this in December - soooo my thought was that if I wait till the 3G iPad is out that I could check that out and most likely go home with one also ---that way I could play with the iPad while they are working on the MacBook Pro    But if I knew a set date it would be released I would pre-order one -


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

As long as you have another computer to do set up with, because you have to sync it and do set up to get it to do anything.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Congrats Rasputina!!  

And yes the only way to truly know about an iPad is to experience it,the rest is all just speculation and opinions.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> As long as you have another computer to do set up with, because you have to sync it and do set up to get it to do anything.


hmmm maybe I could do that before I gave them my laptop to work on  We have another one but I want it to sync to mine not hubbies


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Congrats Rasputina! I thought you had given up on the iPad, but I'm glad you went down to the store to check it out for yourself!

Best Wishes!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I'm glad I went and checked it out for myself too! You really can't know for sure unless you check it out for yourself.


Edited to add posting from my iPad


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

Gotta agree with the sentiments above. I had no real desire to get one til I got my grubby mitts on it. I'm very happy with mine.


----------

